# Sneak peek at my new 18 shadowCast!!



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stay tuned.. this will be a one of kind skiff when I am finished rigging her... I am doing some very cool things to this skiff!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You are posting the small pics...post the larger ones!

Share some details about the build, what options you chose, etc.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

MAttyvac,

Sorry for the bad photos.. I am having a hard time posting.

Specs are.. 18 ShadowCast matterhorn white, 30 hp Tohatsu with PowerTech 4blade prop , Strongarm Sawgrass package, Guide box/livewell sideway(Bahamas style), 65qt. Yeti, Garmin 740s,stiff push pole


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If this is the one Bob has been telling me about, it's going to be SICK!
Congrats!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes sir it be the one!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sawgrass package is the same as the special edition package?


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

What pray tell is the "sawgrass package" or "limited edition"?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You were close, just had to remove the "th_ " from the image url code.
The "th_" defines the image as thumbnail, by editing it out, you get full sized.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Sawgrass package is the same as the special edition package?



No Marty, it is not the same, It's different. Should make for a sweet build!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Brett..thanks.

The Sawgrass package is a custom poling platform that you steer from .. Stick steering . Also has a custom back rest/dashboard ,casting platform ,rod holder andpush pole holders


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the 18 all done. I guess the "sawgrass" is just like a gheenoe "raptor" huh? I used to wanna see a SUV17 done that way...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Sawgrass package is the same as the special edition package?
> 
> 
> 
> No Marty, it is not the same, It's different. Should make for a sweet build!


Who's marty


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > > Sawgrass package is the same as the special edition package?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 Marty got the cannibis package i believe.....do tell marty


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Can't wait to see the 18 all done. I guess the "sawgrass" is just like a gheenoe "raptor" huh? I used to wanna see a SUV17 done that way...



I dont know what a gheenoe raptor is..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Can't wait to see the 18 all done. I guess the "sawgrass" is just like a gheenoe "raptor" huh? I used to wanna see a SUV17 done that way...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what a gheenoe raptor is..


This:


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the SC18! Can't wait to se the finished product!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Can't wait to see the 18 all done. I guess the "sawgrass" is just like a gheenoe "raptor" huh? I used to wanna see a SUV17 done that way...


Similar to the way that Strongarm Products did the Raptor LT25 a while back, but some improvements.

That one posted above is the one that Strongarm Products did.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check it out!

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1359134840


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Luckybone,
How is the build coming along? Any new pics?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Will have more photos next week... It will be finished next week then I can take it to Strongarm Products for rigging. With any luck I could be fishing in 2 weeks!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Your skiff is gonna be awesome!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Luckybone what are the dimensions of the SC18? Looks like it may be a nice winter time boat. Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

2 ft. Longer & 4 inches wider in the middle .


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

You may want to call them to verify but these are the specs I got from the Ankona folks a few weeks ago. Length 18', Beam will be 55", bare hull weight around 375 lbs, and max HP 30.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks luckybone looking forward to the finished product! Please post some pictures and your thoughts on how she rides and floats!!!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey lucky, we met at the ramp in flamingo on sat. Im the guy with the green native. It was nice to meet you and I cant wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey SeeBss .. Nice meeting you as well. We will have to do some fishing. Did you see the post about the up coming Ankona tournament at flamingo? 

Leftcoastrods .. I will post tons of photos and a performance report as soon as I get it wet!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I sure did. I missed the last owners event so I will be at this tourney for sure.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Will have more photos next week... It will be finished next week then I can take it to Strongarm Products for rigging. With any luck I could be fishing in 2 weeks!!


If you are getting a new strongarm package and ankona hasn't even done the interior of it yet, I would say you're at least 6 weeks out. 4 weeks is being conservative.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

They have been working on it for 2 weeks. Mel said it would be done this week . Then I will bring it down to Miami and install all the Strongarm products and finish the rigging myself.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> They have been working on it for 2 weeks. Mel said it would be done this week . Then I will bring it down to Miami and install all the Strongarm products and finish the rigging myself.


If that actually happens you should buy a lottery ticket too


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess you can rush a Rembrandt !!!


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone got a hold of Bob?? I am shocked!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I am picking her up tomorrow !! With any luck I should have all the Strongarm package rig in the next 10 days. Will post photos tomorrow night.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

30Hp max???


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Luckybone I will be waiting like an addict waiting for their next high lol


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it's a 30hp max..I got a 30 tohatsu .


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re:UP-DATE .. Sneak peek at my new 18 shadowCast!!*

Picked up the SC 18 yesterday!!!  Having trouble posting photos  with my iPad.. will post some photos when I get Home with my laptop....There are some photos posted on Skinny Skiff if you want to check it out.  

Also I would like to thank Mel and all the team at Ankona! It has been a great experience dealing with them!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Re:UP-DATE .. Sneak peek at my new 18 shadowCast!!*



> Picked up the SC 18 yesterday!!!  Having trouble posting photos  with my iPad.. will post some photos when I get Home with my laptop....There are some photos posted on Skinny Skiff if you want to check it out.
> 
> Also I would like to thank Mel and all the team at Ankona! It has been a great experience dealing with them!


Here: http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2013/02/07/exclusive-first-production-ankona-shadowcast-18/


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man that boat is sharp looking!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

POST PICS!!!!!!!!


your killing us


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> POST PICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> your killing us


Link is two posts above.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow a completely redesigned tunnel. The shape of the tunnel opening looks similar to the old pathfinder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

> Wow a completely redesigned tunnel. The shape of the tunnel opening looks similar to the old pathfinder.


Love the Skiff! As far as small Skiffs go the 18' is about as good as it gets IMO! Similar specs to the Glades Skiff/Ambush plus a few others @ 1/3 the cost. If it performs as good as it looks then Mel has designed a Skiff that a lot of us have been waiting years for.

Looks like a true tunnel as well!

Well......since you have Hull #1 you have no choice, but to maximize your Skiff and spend some more money.

Does that Tohatsu have TnT?

* Lenco 9x9 Edgemount Trim Tabs
* Tach/Water Pressure Gauge
* Vance manual Asjustable Jack Plate
* 4 Blade PT Cuped Prop
* ShawWing Compression Plate

Your Skiff deserves to reach it's Maxium Potential!


----------



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

Woohoo! I've been salivating to see these pictures... I can't wait to see the numbers etc. It looks great so far.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Luckybone your name implies it all. Nice looking skiff. I would like to see Mel and the boys stretch the front casting deck another foot to the rear. You are going to be a happy man! Btw if that's your truck I think it's a bit of overkill for that boat ;D. Looking forward to the strongarm products!!7


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes it has Power trim and tilt. It defiantly will be tricked out ! As far as jack plate I don't think it is necessary . We will have to wait and see.

Tonight I will post some more photos.


----------



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

> Tonight I will post some more photos.


Awesome


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing these pics. Had the opportunity to meet Mel and his crew today. Great group of folks... Enjoy your new skiff!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Twokids..thanks .. Mel and the Ankona team are great..


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

If you dont mind tellling. How much $$ was just the hull?
Sweet skiff!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

> If you dont mind tellling. How much $$ was just the hull?
> Sweet skiff!



Mel told me 5k for the 18' and 4k for the 16' a few months ago which includes both front and rear decks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And there will be a cap/deck option for the 18, that'll probably be about an extra $1k.




btw, this thing is SICK! can't wait to check it out in person!


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

any idea how well the 16 or 18 poles backward standing on the bow?
I just cant stop looking at that skiff!
sweet!


----------



## jstdipn (Sep 24, 2010)

Sweet skiff!! can't wait to see her all done...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Any reason why you decided not to run the center box lengthwise. Add rods and it looks too tight to get around.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome ride!! I have been waiting for hull #1 to pop!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

> any idea how well the 16 or 18 poles backward standing on the bow?
> I just cant stop looking at that skiff!
> sweet!



Like most Skiffs it works fine, but I always just put a 72qt. Cooler @150lbs. filled with water on the front deck and just stay where I'm comfortable on the platform.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing some nice angles on the boat. I like the white hull and really digging the lodge/guide style turned center box on this build. It will definitely allow you to maximize seating and take advantage of the bigger skiff like when the whole family goes out, their comfort and safety are your responsibility, happy wife = happy life  Enjoy hull #1


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> And there will be a cap/deck option for the 18, that'll probably be about an extra $1k.


With actual top hatches on the front and back decks?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Will all 18 Shadowcasts come with the ginormous tunnel?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

> Will all 18 Shadowcasts come with the ginormous tunnel?


After some arguing on the subject Mel said NO, but would cost more. That being said the 18' has a tunnel that looks equal to a 17T. Guess we'll see how that stock prop works out until some proper performance parts are added.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 4 blade Power Tech on the way.


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2007)

Luckybone,
If you go with stick steering such as EZ glide on a elevated platform, make sure you place a lube fitting nut on the steering control arm. West marine, Basspro sells them. They look like a large hex nut with an internal o-ring the steering control arm slides thru. This nut has a fitting for a standard grease gun to pump grease in. I have had several skiffs in the past with stick steering, and on elevated frame seats. The EZ glide steering cable does not have a stainless steel inner coil spring, the steel one it comes with will rust out with saltwater use. The nut helps prevent this. I found using 30 weight oil rather than grease and pumping the cable partially full prior to putting the nut on helped prevent corrosion better than the grease. The grease would harden up, especially in the winter making it very difficult to pull or push the stick. Also, after each use push the stick to expose the steering shaft, wipe with oil and pull the shaft into the outboard before putting the boat away for the night. Doing this kept mine going for years after learning the hard way.

Josh


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2007)

Almost forgot, on my Ankona SUV I had Mel rotate the coffin box just like yours, 90 degrees to boat centerline. I often guide two people at a time this way they can sit side by side facing forward, works for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

> I have a 4 blade Power Tech on the way.



Just looking out for you....


----------



## lanceweezy (Dec 28, 2012)

sweet looking boat! do you have any idea what the draft on plane is?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Luckybone,
> If you go with stick steering such as EZ glide on a elevated platform, make sure you place a lube fitting nut on the steering control arm. West marine, Basspro sells them. They look like a large hex nut with an internal o-ring the steering control arm slides thru. This nut has a fitting for a standard grease gun to pump grease in. I have had several skiffs in the past with stick steering, and on elevated frame seats. The EZ glide steering cable does not have a stainless steel inner coil spring, the steel one it comes with will rust out with saltwater use. The nut helps prevent this. I found using 30 weight oil rather than grease and pumping the cable partially full prior to putting the nut on helped prevent corrosion better than the grease. The grease would harden up, especially in the winter making it very difficult to pull or push the stick. Also, after each use push the stick to expose the steering shaft, wipe with oil and pull the shaft into the outboard before putting the boat away for the night. Doing this kept mine going for years after learning the hard way.
> 
> Josh


Josh, thanks for the great advise.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> > I have a 4 blade Power Tech on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking out for you....



I am waiting until the 10 hr.break in period is over before buying it. Power Tech has a 30 day exchange program.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> sweet looking boat! do you have any idea what the draft on plane is?


No.. Call Mel at Ankona .. He has a 18 they are testing .. I am sure it's a very shallow running and drafting boat.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This skiff is an honest, no nonsense affordable alternative replacement to the venerable GladesSkiff. Congrats to Ankona! I think they have really outdone themselves this time.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> This skiff is an honest, no nonsense affordable alternative replacement to the venerable GladesSkiff. Congrats to Ankona! I think they have really outdone themselves this time.


Only time will tell if this is true, that's a really high mark and a pretty strong statement for a skiff that hasn't really hit the market yet. With that massive tunnel it would be my guess this thing is going to have a tough time floating like a Glades Skiff. Looking forward to seeing one without a tunnel. Don't really understand the need for such a tunnel on a low horsepower skiff. 

edit: didn't mean this to sound so negative. That's just some pretty strong statements and schilling. I hope Mel does make a non-tunnel version that can compete. One day I hope to have the funding to have a small poling skiff and a bay boat for the family and beaches...this skiff would be good for the small poling skiff at a good price. Can't wait to see this rumored version with a real cap.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Well, like the 16, the 18 is a sub 5" poling draft with 2 anglers and gear.  And by the photos, I fell pretty safe in saying it will run is less water than a Gladeskiff and float just as shallow.  We worked hard to negate the negative effects of a tunnel and I believe we have succeeded rather well.  There's a few more photos and info on our new Ankona forum hosted by skinnyskiff.com  Link is http://www.skinnyskiff.com/forums/topic/shadowcast-18/

Work is underway on the deck cap also so thanks for the interest....


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nicely done...great shot showing honest floating draft!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

How does it handle the weight of a person on the poling platform with that tunnel? All things being equal if you take two identical hulls except one has a tunnel and the other has a flat bottom the general rule is the flat one will float higher when weight is applied as it has more surface area and displacement to hold the weight. Is the tunnel short enough that combined with the length of the hull it is negated?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Dear Lord, A full Tunnel!!!
I wanted a SC 16, and decided to build my own after seeing how short the tunnel was. If my build flops, this will be the hull I get!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

> Dear Lord,  A full Tunnel!!!
> I wanted a SC 16, and decided to build my own after seeing how short the tunnel was.  If my build flops, this will be the hull I get!!!!!


"Full Tunnel"            Catamaran
"Pocket Tunnel"       18' ShadowCast
"Pocket Transom"    16' ShadowCast
"Key Slot Transom"  Pathfinder 17T

Just a few examples. ;D


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > Dear Lord,  A full Tunnel!!!
> > I wanted a SC 16, and decided to build my own after seeing how short the tunnel was.  If my build flops, this will be the hull I get!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Lord, A pocket tunnel!!! 
I wanted a SC 16, and decided to build my own after seeing how short the tunnel was. If my build flops, this will be the hull I get!!!!!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

brew,

You're right, the flat bottom skiff, all things being equal will float more shallow.  The opposite side of the transaction is the flat bottom skiff will have the cavitation plate at the hull bottom for running purposes rather than the top of tunnel as pictured.

My whole point all along is, we work at our tunnels to make our skiffs perform with the tunnel benefits without the downside(s).  

It all goes back to what I've been saying for awhile,  a tunnel skiff has to be optimized from the square one to have the tunnel to work correctly.  You just can't put a 'tunnel insert' into a regular skiff mold and put out a tunnel hull.  But some 'big boys' marketing depts.  will tell you otherwise.  Our tunnel is so integrated I don't even think of it as a tunnel per se.  Its just a skiff design, brought to reality as a working skiff.

If I could take you out on an SC18 and your didn't know it had a tunnel,  you would come back to the dock and still would not know it had one.  Except we ran thru some absurd shallow water along the way...

Thanks,

M


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

man I love my shadowcast 16 but that 18 is looking sweet!


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

defff badass, my favorite ankona model how shallow will it run??? test.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> defff badass, my favorite ankona model how shallow will it run??? test.


looks like the water intake on the motor is above the keel. My guess is 1-2" in mud. 8" hard bottom.


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

any idea if or when the SC will at a central fl area boat show? would be nice to see in person.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> any idea if or when the SC will at a central fl area boat show? would be nice to see in person.



Pretty certain it'll be at the Frank Sargent show in two weeks.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> any idea if or when the SC will at a central fl area boat show? would be nice to see in person.


I dont think Ankona attends boat shows...but if you want to see one of their best shadowcasts in central FL send me a message


----------



## mbsiegel (Feb 13, 2013)

Where is Ankona manufactured?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Where is Ankona manufactured?


Ft Pierce


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > any idea if or when the SC will at a central fl area boat show? would be nice to see in person.
> 
> 
> I dont think Ankona attends boat shows...but if you want to see one of their best shadowcasts in central FL send me a message



They do attend a few shows, and will have a booth at the Frank Sargent show in Tampa in two weeks.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Not to derail but is anyone going to the fairgrounds tampa expo?  ;D

If so, let me know thx. PM


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I am getting really torn between the 16 and 18 as a sister boat to my Dolphin.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

LB,
Get that 18 rigged up yet? Very interested in the performance reports and any new pics you have. Thanks! R/TwoKids


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not yet .. Dropped the boat off at Ankona yesterday. Mel is working his magic..should be ready in about 10 days. 
Will post photos and details as soon as I can.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Not to derail but is anyone going to the fairgrounds tampa expo?  ;D
> 
> If so, let me know thx. PM


Yes. I will be there in the Ankona booth.


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm considering saturday. What boats will Ankona have there?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

According to their facebook, a Copperhead, and a Shadowcast16


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just pick her up from Ankona!!! 85% complete. should have the front casting paltform , rodhaolders ,pushpole holders and seadeck next week. going to SPLASH her in the morning!!!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

That is definately outside the box. Reminds me of an airboat set-up.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Just Awesome!!!


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks very similar to this Gheenoe "Raptor" set up. Good luck on the splash! Take lots of pics  


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1328501546


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looks very similar to this Gheenoe "Raptor" set up. Good luck on the splash! Take lots of pics
> 
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1328501546


Strongarm Products had built that Gheenoe Raptor a while back, and he was going to do this one as well....


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

its been a while but I finally  got the boat rigged!!!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

just plain cool!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome looking ride!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I must say ..I really like this boat. It poles like a dream ,runs in spit, and is fun to drive .


----------



## monte (Apr 8, 2013)

location?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Really,Really Cool!....Yeah ,I bet it is fun to drive!!!!


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> location?


Palmetto bay


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> location?


Palmetto bay

I am selling her if you are interested. see post in the for sale section of this Forum.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

man, you guys change skiffs like I change my socks


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I hate to sell her ..but I have taking a job in Colorado .. Not a lot of flats to fish in the Rockies.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, what a night and day difference. There is some great fishing in Colorado, just different.


----------

